# Aeroplan Battle



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

See poll.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think CIBC was already looking around for alternatives (and wisely so since Aeroplan has done so much to damage client loyalty) and will not pay TD an extra fee to keep going.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

The writing is on the wall - this deal is going to TD


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My business does on average $45,000 a month on CIBC Aeroplan card ,we will definitely switch to TD because of the value of the travel points to us.Was hoping they would stay at CIBC.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the tendency to vote the underdog.  I voted CIBC b/c of the impact losing Aeroplan would have on their credit card business.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

people who do big $$$ on their credit cards definitely will move to keep the aeroplan points.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> people who do big $$$ on their credit cards definitely will move to keep the aeroplan points.


You wouldn't lose your Aeroplan points - Aeroplan is still its own distinct points program. 

Ultimately, if the deal goes to TD, you'll need to see what type of Aeroplan-branded card they come up with, and whether it would be better to sign up for that card or wait and see what CIBC comes up with when they launch their own premium travel credit card.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I couldn't care less about the credit card aspect of this news.
The only worthwhile part of this story is Aeroplan getting rid of expiry dates for points.


----------

